# How do I get a super light ash blonde on previously highlighted hair?



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 26, 2011)

I've recently got tired of my brown hair (it was red for a while and then I dyed it brown and have been doing so for the past two years) and decided I wanted lighter hair.
  	The ideal color that I want is a super light ash blonde which I know would be hard to achieve on my previously dyed hair and would take time so I went to a salon to get the old color stripped. they striped the color 3 times and was left with a rainbow effect on my hair of bright lemon yellow roots, orange mid-lenghts and pink ends which again I was totally expecting.
  	They went over that with a t-section of highlights and a dark blonde base all over the rest, the first week it looked okay but now it's started to look brassy, what kinda dye will I be able to use over it?
  	It's no wear near as light as I would like it to be but would it be safe to re-bleach as I have scattered highlight, will it break my hair off?
  	If not am I okay to put a permanent light blonde hair dye over it in an attempt to lighten it or wont it work even though my hair is a lot lighter than it was when it was brown.
  	The hairdresser want to do highlights every 6 weeks or so but I feel that would be far more damaging than straight up bleach all over as would would be overlapping strands all the time as opposed to just the roots.
  	What would you say is best, I really need some advise.
  	Thank you.


----------



## sinergy (Sep 27, 2011)

your hairdresser is right, doing hilights every 6 wks will keep your hair from extreme damage, and she can slowly lighten you to where you want to be. you have to be patient it takes time after all the old color in your hair that you had to remove. plus since you had your hair stripped so many times, you opened that cuticle up and if you try and color it yourself are risking the chance it will go darker again. leave it to the professionals, they know what they are doing. you can call her and let her know it has too much warmth she might be able to glaze or tone you to take some of the brassiness out.


----------

